# Plebejius idas mating



## carlos58 (Aug 29, 2011)

hello everyone
Plebejus idas


----------



## jrice12 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm blushing!

Nice shot.  Like the background pinks contrasting with the butterflies but matching the flower buds - like to bokeh too.  Focus is perfect.  Top of flower may be slightly harsh compared to the wings of the butterflies but not bad.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 29, 2011)

Shouldn't this be labelled NSFW?


----------



## carlos58 (Aug 30, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2011)

cool capture! Very nice... sharp, with nice bokeh...


----------



## yeow_z (Aug 31, 2011)

cool capture!


----------



## carlos58 (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks all for last comments


----------



## michakac (Sep 3, 2011)

Amazing!
Great light.


----------



## carlos58 (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you very much
thank you very much LizardKing


----------



## Shoal (Sep 4, 2011)

this is amazing


----------

